# Do they have 6 speeds at the driving school?



## Me530 (Feb 17, 2005)

Question- do they have any 6 speed manual cars at the driving school when doing PCD?


----------



## I-Won-Today (Feb 21, 2007)

Me530 said:


> Question- do they have any 6 speed manual cars at the driving school when doing PCD?


Almost all of our driving school vehicles are automatics.

We have a couple of M5's and M6's that have manuals (the rest of those have SMG). Our fleet of M Coupes all have manuals.

It really doesn't matter for most of our driving schools (with the exception of the M Schools). In a manual, you would basically shift to second gear and leave it there the whole time.

In our M Schools we do teach Heal and Toe downshifting. We run a larger course on the M Schools with higher speeds which will make you practice the Heal and Toe downshifting technique.


----------



## Me530 (Feb 17, 2005)

I-Won-Today said:


> Almost all of our driving school vehicles are automatics.
> 
> We have a couple of M5's and M6's that have manuals (the rest of those have SMG). Our fleet of M Coupes all have manuals.
> 
> ...


Cool. Just was curious due to my lack of 6 speed driving experience and the fact that I'm going to be getting one.


----------

